# Problème pour télécharger IOS SDK 4.2



## Sebaudi (15 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous 

Donc voilà, j'ai un petit problème pour télécharger IOS SDK 4.2 sur mon macbook (je n'y arrive pas) je vais bien dans le site des développeurs Apple, j'inscris mes coordonnées (de développeur) puis je clique sur le lien pour télécharger xcode 3.2.5 et IOS SDK 4.2(le fichier est de 3,52 Go) je laisse le téléchargement à peu près une journée entière(de 8h a 20h) puis je vois le téléchargement arrêter et puis il y a marqué "Erreur lors du montage". 

Je ne comprends pas (je préfère vous prévenir que chez moi le téléchargement est d'une vitesse 26 Ko/s environ et je ne possède qu'un méga, donc c très lent chez moi)

J'espère que vous pourrez vite m'aider
Merci d'avance !!!


----------



## CathyGYM (15 Février 2011)

Insistes... J'ai eu le même problème la première fois. Mais ça a fonctionné la seconde fois; il est très probable que ton faible débit y soit pour quelque chose ! 3,52 Go c'est pas rien. Essayes plutôt de nuit tu auras peut-être un meilleur débit...  Bon courage...


----------



## Rez2a (15 Février 2011)

Malheureusement oui, le problème a plus de chances de venir de ta connexion que de la fiabilité de l'archive sur le site d'Apple... pas grand chose à faire dans ces cas-là, à part relancer le téléchargement


----------



## Sebaudi (15 Février 2011)

Merci de votre reponse rapide
Ce soir je vais faire comme vous dites(je vais ressaier) je vous donnerai de mes nouvelles
Merci a+


----------



## Sebaudi (16 Février 2011)

Rebonjour 

Désole mais j'ai encore laissé le téléchargement toute la nuit et le resultat est toujours le même : "erreur lors du montage"
Pensez vous que si j'achèterai une clé wifi puissante Ca pourrai mieux marché?

Merci d'avance de votre réponse


----------



## Sebaudi (16 Février 2011)

Re bonjour

Oubliez complètement mon ancien message avec la clé wifi(j'avais mal compris à quoi elle servait, dans mon cas elle ne me sert à rien)

Bref, j'ai peu être une autre solution mais il faudrait que vous soyez d'accord: il faudrait que l'un de vous m'envoie le fichier (si vous l'avez bien sûr) Xcode 3.2.5 et IOS SDK 4.2 sur ma boîte mail (mon adresse mail est "cotte.sebastien7@gmail.com") ou autrement si vous voulez (si vous avez une autre solution ou une autre manière de me faire parvenir le fichier)

Je vous remercie d'avance (sltp,sltp)


----------



## CathyGYM (16 Février 2011)

Je doute que ta boite mail si performante soit elle accepte une pièce jointe de plus de trois giga ! De plus il reste le problème d'enregistrement auprès d'Apple. Tu ferais mieux de télécharger le tout en connectant ton Mac à un réseau internet digne de ce nom.. Tu dois bien connaitre quelqu'un dans ton entourage qui doit répondre à ce critère... Ça me parait plus simple ; bon courage tout de même


----------



## Sebaudi (16 Février 2011)

Ok merci du conseil mais tu dois avoir raison,ma boite mail n'arriverai pas a supporter un fichier de 3 Go
Je vais essayer de le télécharger chez un ami mais ça sera dérangant quand même de rester chez plus de 19 heures j'espère que je pourrai 

Si jamais tu a une autre solution que celle la avertis ce sera gentil 
Merci et A+


----------



## CathyGYM (16 Février 2011)

Rassures toi ça peux durer beaucoup moins longtemps. Chez moi ça a mis 5 heures et je n'ai pas un super débit... Bonne soirée


----------



## Sebaudi (16 Février 2011)

Au fait j'ai crée un autre sujet(un problème avec la création d'un navigateur web) ou je dis que je possède xcode mais j'ai oublié de te dire(pas que tu me crois fou) que j'avais réussi a installer xcode a l'aide du CD d'installation Mac OS x, mais je ne possède pas IOS SDK 4.2(d'ailleurs,je ne possède aucun IS SDK).

Merci Bonne soirée a toi aussi


----------



## tatouille (18 Février 2011)

Sebaudi a dit:


> Au fait j'ai crée un autre sujet(un problème avec la création d'un navigateur web) ou je dis que je possède xcode mais j'ai oublié de te dire(pas que tu me crois fou) que j'avais réussi a installer xcode a l'aide du CD d'installation Mac OS x, mais je ne possède pas IOS SDK 4.2(d'ailleurs,je ne possède aucun IS SDK).
> 
> Merci Bonne soirée a toi aussi



tu ne connais pas un endroit ou tu as acces a une meilleur connexion genre université, entreprise? 26/ko seconde je suis sur que tu as des drops,  autre solu, si tu connais quelqu'un qui peut  mettre l'image en pear to pear? avec des chunks de 1meg signés ce serait plus facile et sur.


----------



## Sebaudi (19 Février 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse tatouille 

Oui,je connais un une université où aller mais je ne peux pas laisser mon macbook 7 heures allumé sans charge pour télécharge ce fichier (et en plus je crois que la connexion de cette université est sécurisé), mais par contre je ne comprends pas ta deuxième proposition avec l'image "peer to peer" pourrais tu mieux m'expliquer sltp.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Lio70 (19 Février 2011)

Sebaudi a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse tatouille
> 
> Oui,je connais un une université où aller mais je ne peux pas laisser mon macbook 7 heures allumé sans charge pour télécharge ce fichier (et en plus je crois que la connexion de cette université est sécurisé), mais par contre je ne comprends pas ta deuxième proposition avec l'image "peer to peer" pourrais tu mieux m'expliquer sltp.
> 
> Merci d'avance



Sebaudi, si cette univ a une connexion "normale" vu le contexte, tu devrais pouvoir telecharger le paquet en 1 heure maxi. C'est ce que je fais a la maison avec une connexion ADSL au top.


----------



## Sebaudi (19 Février 2011)

Ah vraiment alors cela serait trop cool 
J'espère que tu as raison et que aussi la connexion de cette université n'est pas sécurise 

Merci pour ta réponse j'espère que je vais y arrive


----------

